# Teaching tricks



## Cami

How do I go about teaching more difficult tricks such as getting my keys? I have used a clicker to teach the basics and it has worked really well. But I dont know how to go about teaching more complex triks. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Charlie06

I wish I knew. Charlie does all the basics and he even unzips my coat for me. I am now trying to teach him to fetch my coat. So far, all he does is lays on it.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Stephanie would be the one to ask.... FlyingQuizini is her member name....maybe PM her.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Stephanie would be the one to ask.... FlyingQuizini is her member name....maybe PM her.


Good idea... but could you possibly ask her to reply here? I'd love to see her advice!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## kalkid

I've only done the basics, roll over, play dead etc. Probably the trickest one I taught was for her to get the paper from the end of the drive. But then again they are retrievers so even that wasn't real hard. I suppose like anything it's boils down to repitition.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

i'm no expert but we do whats called "back-chaining" where you teach everything in reverse. like if you want to teach them to go to their bed during dinner, you first teach them to lie on their bed, then teach to go to their bed, then go on command, then make you eating dinner the command. it takes longer, but they really seem to learn it this way.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Bailey's most complicated trick is stealing things from people's pockets and handbags...but...I didn't teach him that, lol.

Good luck..


----------



## Golden River of Dreams

*Advanced tricks*

Here is a tutorial for retrieve:

http://www.youtube.com/user/YoYoPoodle#p/c/8BEC477C2C2D3418/2/eJ0XscXn5qA

Here is one from the same person for teaching the read command:

http://www.youtube.com/user/YoYoPoodle#p/c/8BEC477C2C2D3418/0/Q5AR-VsvkWU

Here is another person's tutorial on retrieve:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ccw1uwvbx00

In the beginning of the movie the person teases the dog with the toy. This is a great technique to get a dog to pick up any object. You want to start with an object the dog will like to pick up. For example a knotted sock is more intriguing then metal keys. 
Tossing the object (or adding movement to it) can trigger a dog’s natural instinct to retrieve. 

To get them to bring in back, clap your hands, walk away from them, run backwards, or away from them. In other words, find what works for your particular dog. Running away may cause your dog to come after you with the object or they may drop it because you are more exciting then the object and they don’t want to be left behind. 

If possible work in a hall way with a dead end. Toss the object so that the only option is for the dog to bring it towards you. If needed put your dog on a leash so that you can gently reel him in.
Hold the dogs collar and have a helper tease the dog with the object and place it out in front then discretely remove himself from the picture. Then send the dog for the object. This will help him transfer to stationary objects. Once he has this down very well have the person tease him with the object go around a corner and place the object before sending him. 

Once your dog has the concept of retrieve you can play the retrieve game. Start with multiple of the same object. Reward the dog for bringing you each one with a treat. Then gradually introduce new objects to the game. For example the dog brings you four socks each one rewarded for a treat then the only object left is a paper towel roll. etc… 

If your dog loses interest at the thrown retrieve tease him with it and let him grab it from your hand move backwards encouraging him to bring it. Then give him a treat for it. I prefer taking it from his mouth apposed to having him drop it on the floor. If possible let him hold it for a little while grabbing his collar but not the object right away. It will depend on the dog whether or not they want to hold it though, but if they do that is great because encouraging the hold is easier to enforce now then try and bring back later. If your dog has a natural hold then vary the amount of time you ask your dog to hold the object before taking it. Trade your dog for a treat or give your dog lots of praise and petting. 

There are a lot of things you can teach your dog. Look up dog training tutorials on you tube. You can look up specific ones if you know what you want to teach. 

You can also check out these channels they tend to have a lot of tutorials:
http://www.youtube.com/user/pamelamarxsen

http://www.youtube.com/user/zakgeorge21

Here are some channels of well trained Goldens for ideas:

http://www.youtube.com/user/DogWyld

 http://www.youtube.com/user/ZandersStory

and a dog I worked with, trained as a Service dog:
http://www.youtube.com/user/SullivanOlssen?feature=mhw4#p/a/u/1/U1TGrXkABzg

Good luck, and HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmbersMom

I've taught Amber "paw" and we're working on "cross your paws" now, but she's not quite getting it. 

Also "shy" doesn't seem to be working either. Time and patience.


----------

